# Would you use coconut fluid to replace blood plasma



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I was watching Man/Woman Wild show, and they were on an island where they were taking coconuts down and talked about WWII where medics used coconut fluid as IV's to help soldiers. :? Thats a first time I've heard of this and they didn't go on to say if it worked or not. I'm going to do a little research.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

That's crazy,I haven't heard of this but would love to know as well!


----------



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

First time I heard of this. My grandfather was in WWII, but never mentioned this.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

From what I have read, coconut water (not milk!) has about the same PH level as plasma. WWII medics used it as a volume expander like a saline solution for rapid hydration. This is not to be confused with replacing red blood cells that carry oxygen. Also, too much would be extremely harmful for a person on the flip side of things. Plasma is used for blood clotting functions as well, but the water from a coconut will not help in that situation. 

Remember, this is only reference, any medical information is strictly not tested and referenced from other public sources.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

i remember seeing this in a jackie chan movie. but i asked a teacher back in middle school. he said that it was used before our now medicine was created. but can be used as a substitute for saline.

http://www.ehow.com/list_7654774_substi ... ution.html

this has a few substitutes for the saline.

trust this information under your own risk. please thanks.


----------



## Critter64 (Aug 19, 2012)

Folks really need to do their own research on something like this. I was in the Army for 21 years and never of heard anything like this.


----------

